# A B C of Flamenco Rumba



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

This is for ALL guitar players who like to learn the A B C of Flamenco Rumba, just need a nylon string guitar...enjoy it! http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo51.html

Your Friend : Ruben Diaz
[email protected]


----------

